# He is feeling better



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was sitting here reading through the posts with Jake and Willow snugged at my feet. I kept glancing down to check on him (not sure what I thought was going to happen while he was sleeping) and I noticed it was just Willow. Now we all know Jake never leaves my side. I called to him a few times... no answer. I went over to his crate and there he was. He had found a bit of corn cob husk and was eating it like he was a condemned man with his last meal. 
I guess he feels better. I am going to give him some more rice and chicken.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, I'm sure he'll enjoy it, I'm so glad for you :whoo:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . I thought you took him off of chicken?? Did you decide that wasent the problem??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Donna . . I thought you took him off of chicken?? Did you decide that wasent the problem??


I had weaned him off the chicken and after the second day no chicken at all, he stopped eating all together. I thought he was just protesting but then he started throwing and that led to the er last night. 
At this point he has not eaten in three days and has been so miserable and poor I decided I just want to settle the belly then have another crack at the diet. I am going to give him just boiled rice and chicken (which he loves!) til his belly is better. 
I also figure if he is having an issue with chicken, I will know by the end of the week because only eating chicken, if chicken is the issue, I think he will get worse in the allergy area.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Jake boy, DOnna this is so good to read, Lady sends kisses to Jake!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Oh Jake boy, DOnna this is so good to read, Lady sends kisses to Jake!


Looking forward to the day we can play with Lady, Molly and Bette!!! (of course I just used up all my vacation again staying home with a sick poo)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh it must be nice to see jake feeling a bit better, at least you can breath a bit more easily again.
I hope he's back to himself in no time.
These dogs cost us a fortune, cause us stress & worry & break our hearts....
But also give us lots of love and fun
So they're worth it! Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Looking forward to the day we can play with Lady, Molly and Bette!!! (of course I just used up all my vacation again staying home with a sick poo)


one day soon! Maybe us Canadians could make a road trip down...would love to see Boston!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad he is feeling more like himself, has he still got the patches?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Glad he is feeling more like himself, has he still got the patches?


He still has a few bumps on his front legs right where they bend. The ones down below have all cleared up. He had not been going at his feet as much the last few days. I can tell because they stay dry. He is resting very comfortably right now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aw bless him. Do you think he has had a virus? Like measles or something rather than an allergy? Keep getting better Jake.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant news. keep up the good work Jake


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I know he will enjoy his chicken and rice again!! Bless you all . . this has been a roller coaster for you!! We do love our poos!!! Mine are a bit tickey right now as they are bored with this small Motel room awaiting our House to move into . . barking all day long at activity outside the room . . which echos and I have a headache by 10am every day! They are eating and pooing good . . so I'm happy with that alone! Hoping Jake continues to improve and is back to his normal self really quickly . . i've been worried about that little boy!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Jake.. Thank goodness you are eating something! Donna, keep us posted.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I know he will enjoy his chicken and rice again!! Bless you all . . this has been a roller coaster for you!! We do love our poos!!! Mine are a bit tickey right now as they are bored with this small Motel room awaiting our House to move into . . barking all day long at activity outside the room . . which echos and I have a headache by 10am every day! They are eating and pooing good . . so I'm happy with that alone! Hoping Jake continues to improve and is back to his normal self really quickly . . i've been worried about that little boy!!!


How much longer Nanci?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad he seems a bit better, hopefully your trip to the vets tmw will be useful (and not too expensive!) Keep feeling better Jake. X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Donna, I'm sorry I'm only catching up on poor Jake 

So sad to hear how poorly he's been , what a worry for you.

Glad things seem to be improving now though...sending lots of healthy thoughts across the pond to you :hug::hug::hug:

xxx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

So glad Jake seems to be improving. Hope he's soon back to his normal happy self.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad he's seems brighter Donna, poor boy. Xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

*Restore*

Hey Donna, I know Jake is feeling much better now, which is fab, but I just stumbled across this product and thought of Jake.  Whilst you most likely don't need it now, I thought I'd add a post about it in case you or anyone else were interested for the future. 

Its natural/herbal product that stops itching, for hotspots and seasonal allergies, and can be used for the following:

_Stops itching on contact and keeps dogs from scratching._• Treats weeping hot spots, bug bites, and flea dermatitis.
• Heals wounds from the inside out helping to avoid abscess and infection.
• Provides a natural antibacterial, which is great for cuts, scrapes, and mild bacterial ear infections.
• Repels insects and fleas, keeps poison oak and ivy itching.
• Repels insects and fleas, keeps poison oak and ivy itching.

Here's a link for more info on 'RESTORE.'
http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Restore-Salve.html


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Jake glad he is feeling better. Love the picture of him with his little corn husk. I want to kiss his little face


----------

